# Death Valley here we come



## Janderso (Mar 7, 2021)

My wife is going stir crazy from being cooped up.
We are leaving this morning pulling the Lance travel trailer.
From Chico we are going to Sacramento up Hwy 80 to 395.
I haven’t driven 395 in over 30 years. I remember it being a beautiful drive down the Eastern Sierra 
We should stop somewhere around Lone Pine tonight.
We really have no plans. 
Anyone have a favorite spot in Death Valley National Park?


----------



## Just for fun (Mar 7, 2021)

Have a good time Jeff!


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 7, 2021)

As a child I spent several Christmas’s in Death Valley escaping the frozen Alberta winter. 
We always camped at a Furnace Creek and used as a home base to explore the valley. Scotty’s Castle, Badwater, Devil’s golf course are all worth seeing.


----------



## Winegrower (Mar 7, 2021)

I used to fly into the Furnace Creek strip and stay at the Inn.   The pool there is really the best I’ve experienced...the most incredible hot springs free flowing water.   The trip to “racetrack”, where the stones apparently move around at random on the dry lake bed, is a lifetime memory.

Bon voyage!


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 7, 2021)

Janderso said:


> My wife is going stir crazy from being cooped up.
> We are leaving this morning pulling the Lance travel trailer.
> From Chico we are going to Sacramento up Hwy 80 to 395.
> I haven’t driven 395 in over 30 years. I remember it being a beautiful drive down the Eastern Sierra
> ...




If you need a campsite, there's a place at the south end of Bishop, right on the highway called Brown's.








						Brown's Town Campground
					

Bishop, CA Campground: Brownstown      Brown's Town Campground - Near Bishop, CA Bishop’s most beautiful RV and tent-camping resort, with easy access to High Sierra trails, lakes and Bishop’s premiere 18-hole golf course. Amenities and staff dedicated



					brownscampgrounds.com
				



I've camped there many times and always have been happy with them.

DavidR8 is right, Furnace Creek is the place to camp in DV.
Scotty's is great to visit, but they had a flash flood in 2015 that did a lot of damage and I believe
it's still closed for repair.
Assuming the road's in good condition, the drive up to Aguereberry Point up in the Panamints is
well worth the drive.  Great view from up there.  Dantes View on the east side also provides a good
view. 
The charcoal kilns at Thorndike is a good side trip off Wildrose Canyon, and if you make the loop
from Emigrant campground all the way down to the Panamint Valley road you'll see some great
scenery.  While you're down there, it's not far to Ballarat. 
The drive to the Racetrack is well worth in my opinion.  The road is maintained gravel, though it gets
washboardy in places.  Check with the rangers before you go for road conditions, which is a good
idea generally. 
Another place to drive to are the remains of Rhyolite, off Hwy 374.

Here's what Brown's looks like:
Have a great trip.  I'm jealous...


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 7, 2021)

Oh wow @Winegrower, those are a bunch of memories and places I'd forgotten. I remember going up to the Panamints with my dad so he could hit the blue hour for the perfect photo.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 7, 2021)

i have always wanted to see Death Valley in bloom
i generally don't like excessive heat, so i'm sure i'll need to do this in
late fall, spring, or winter

i'm (more than ) a little jealous!

Have a great time, take lotsa pictures!!!


----------



## samstu (Mar 7, 2021)

I love DV.  Wife and I used go there every new years from Ohio to spend week in a tent.

Saline Valley Hot springs is my favorite.  Kind of a secret place, may not be on map.  Not for shy folks and drive is not for faint of heart.  Do your homework before going there.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 7, 2021)

My cousin drove my daughter and friend and I down 395 all the way to the Mexican border some years ago, so she could embark on the Pacific Crest Trail, we came back through Death Valley and past the Salton Sea, it was a wonderful experience!


----------



## Aaron_W (Mar 7, 2021)

It has been a few years, but 395 is a nice drive. No suggestions for Death Valley, but there are plenty of places to stop along the way to distract you.


----------



## eeler1 (Mar 7, 2021)

Tocopa hot springs, google it


----------



## Janderso (Mar 8, 2021)

Wow, great information
We drove 10.5 hours yesterday, stayed at Boulder Creek in Lone Pine.
Today we plan on checking out BLM land on 190 before the park for a boondocks camp site.
Belay that, Alameda Hills here we come.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 8, 2021)

I've travelled all over the world and to me there isn't a landscape more beautiful than the high desert. 
Thanks for the pics Jeff!


----------



## Janderso (Mar 8, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> I've travelled all over the world and to me there isn't a landscape more beautiful than the high desert.
> Thanks for the pics Jeff!


I have to agree.
We ended up at Tuttle camp ground.
Beautiful site.
The weather changes tonight so we will head down to the valley tomorrow.
It’s always a gamble this time of year.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 8, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I have to agree.
> We ended up at Tuttle camp ground.
> Beautiful site.
> The weather changes tonight so we will head down to the valley tomorrow.
> It’s always a gamble this time of year.


Those are stunning photos Jeff. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 8, 2021)

Another very cool place to go is the "ghost" town, Bodie.  Off Highway 395 south of Bridgeport and
north of Mono Lake, 
the road from the highway is pretty narrow so maybe  not good with a trailer.  It would make a
great day trip out of Bridgeport or Bishop.









						Bodie SHP
					

Bodie SHP




					www.parks.ca.gov


----------



## danallen (Mar 9, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> I've travelled all over the world and to me there isn't a landscape more beautiful than the high desert.
> Thanks for the pics Jeff!


I agree. We have traveled a bit and northern Arizona and southern Utah is our favorite.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 9, 2021)

Nogoingback said:


> Another very cool place to go is the "ghost" town, Bodie.  Off Highway 395 south of Bridgeport and
> north of Mono Lake,
> the road from the highway is pretty narrow so maybe  not good with a trailer.  It would make a
> great day trip out of Bridgeport or Bishop.
> ...


I told myself I would visit Bodie on this trip.
We drove by the entrance and saw the road warnings.
Dang, maybe next time.


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 9, 2021)

Be sure to go there when you can.  There's LOTS to see up there.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 11, 2021)

Just got home.
When I saw Chains Required on 395 this morning, I puckered a bit.
I have 4 wheel drive and carry chains for the tandem axle travel trailer but didn’t need them.
The Valley was absolutely stunning.
It got down to the low 20’s in Bishop last night..
We headed home early.
The Alabama Hills was our starting off point.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 11, 2021)

Beautiful photos Jeff!
Glad you are home safe!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 14, 2021)

Great stuff Jeff!
i'm happy you had a good time


----------

